# $5 Trillion: Cost of Gun Control



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The cost of gun control that many are not able or willing to see beyond the thousands and thousands of victims of crime that gun control creates every year.
You can search the cost of gun control for individual states as well. Make no mistake, every state in the union has paid dearly.



> Yes,you read that right. At the present rate of increase the total cost of gun cotnro since the entertainment industry kicked off its campaign to ban mail order guns on November 30, 1063; a campaign extended to include all guns on December 9, 1963, the total cost of gun has almost reached five trillion dollars.
> 
> A part of that cost is the increased cost of guns and ammunition, a part is the loss of historic gun makers such as Winchester and the many jobs brought Connecticut for almost 140 years, but the bulk oof the cost has been in the increase in violent crime, particularly murder, that has invariably resulted from gun control campaigns as well as gun control laws will.
> 
> While it will be the middle of 2020 before we can estimate what month will see the total cost of gun control top five trillion dollars; only a major disaster will stop the total cost of gun control from hitting that mark between March 30 and September 1


The Cost Of Gun Control Will Soon Be $5tn | Extrano's Alley


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If there was a 10k+ $ bounty for every Firearm turned in and huge rewards for ratting out neighbors with Firearms , and fast summery execution for folks using firearms in a criminal way they would never (hundreds of years) find or round up all Firearms in America (No matter how much money was spent ) and if they outlawed them too quickly there would be an insurrection (Short Lived and regional but bloody) ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think the snitches should go first. After all, they might have caches of canned goods, clean water, kindling and medicine.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Who benefited financially


----------

